
Need advice on contrasting two offers - throwawayEqty
I have two offers on the table.<p>One from a high paying fintech, offerning 80k base + 15-25% bonus  of yearly salary (92k for first year reasonably)
9-5 job, no overtime, sane culture but lots of regulations<p>Then there is a startup:
1.5mm pre-money raise, 65k, no equity now but undisclosed amount equity in 7 months, as a gentleman agreement (!). at least 18 months till they expand internationally.<p>I move on on average after 2 years.<p>I&#x27;m tempted by the gamble and if i do my math right, then i&#x27;m up for potentally losing up to a million by not taking this job, but on the other hand, i&#x27;m 36 now and questioning if i want to make someone elses dream come true or my own...<p>Help!
======
chrisbennet
You will not get any of the "magic beans" _even if they are successful_. The
gentleman on the other side of this agreement isn't necessarily trying to
deceive you - he may be just as ignorant as you in these matters.

"I'll gladly pay you Tuesday for a hamburger today" never works out. They can
write something down about the equity today if they wanted.

------
jacobush
The elephant in the room is that the startup may vanish without a trace. When
you are 40.

